# What does RGH stand for?



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi all,
I have some plans for a mobile wood storage cart, and on one of the dimensions is says:

8" rgh x 22 1/4" in 3/4 plywood.

What does the RGH stand for?

Thanks!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I thought it stood for rough, but in this instance, I'm not sure.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Lew I think you are still correct.

Padre,
I think with the influx of metric dimensions in lumber too many times RGH is being used to compensate for the differences in the types of measurement. If only a world-wide standard was adopted, but too many people here in the US like their feet and inches.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Good one bentlyj…................. but I agree that it stands for rough.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks all.

Brian, that page you linked to is GREAT!


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

It's the wood inspector's initials Robert G. Holmes, I thought everyone knew that? * ;-)*


----------



## ldavies (Apr 17, 2009)

Padre woudl you mind sharin g your plans for a mobile wood storage cart? I am wanting to build one.
Thx, Lloyd


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Brian: I'm with Padre - definitely a bookmark for wood geeks.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Another vote to see the plan


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi all,
I got my plan from the "Family Handyman" magazine, so I'm not sure how legal it is to upload it here. Can someone fill me in on this???

BUT! It is very similar to this one


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Are you sure you don't mean RCH?

That's a very fine measurement also.


----------

